# KA24E head swap to KA24DE



## skarpenz (Nov 27, 2004)

I want to swap a DE head onto my KA24E, I've heard its possible, and I'll try it anyway, but does anyone know what it raises the compression to? I'd really like to find out if anyone could help me.

Thanks,
TP


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

skarpenz said:


> I want to swap a DE head onto my KA24E, I've heard its possible, and I'll try it anyway, but does anyone know what it raises the compression to? I'd really like to find out if anyone could help me.
> 
> Thanks,
> TP


I've never looked into this issue myself, but it seems like it might be possible provided the Head lines up with the block, Head gasket fits etc.
I believe and if I am wrong someone can correct me, that the KA24DE uses a different intake system, different injectors, different manifold, ECU, wiring and all that other fun complicated stuff, but I could be wrong...
Anyway, good luck with that..


----------



## skarpenz (Nov 27, 2004)

The DE does use many different parts, but just for fun, I want to see how much power I can make with an All-Motor KA, and from what I've heard, you can get a much higher compression ratio with using a DE head on a KA24E (I've also heard it isn't as involved as its made out to be, we'll find out). If this in fact works out, then I plan on acquiring some 'hot' street cams and higher comp pistons. Speaking of pistons, will pistons from the DOHC fit in the SOHC? If so then this will be much easier for me. If this whole thing falls through, then I'm just going to build up a complete KA24DE and turbo it, but since my car is out of comission ANYWAY, I figured I may as well try something funky, ya know?

Thanks guys,
TP


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

I can't see why DE pistons won't fit, I am pretty sure they have the same crank, rods and pistons, same displacement right?
Only thing different is the Intake and Head.


----------



## skarpenz (Nov 27, 2004)

Yes, same displacement, and the head and intake are different. I will have a DE head on it anyway, so I dont see why DE pistons wont fit the SOHC block. Anymore info is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
TP


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

Well the first thing that came to mind is the different position of the spark plugs. I'm not sure if these are interchangable. Just find a DOHC that doesn't have many miles on it in a junkyard and build it up.


----------

